# Fotorix Studio - My Pro Wildlife Photography



## fotorix (Feb 22, 2011)

*Fotorix Photography - "Highly focus on Lions, Tigers, Cheetah, Leopards ... the real predators on the planet"

Location: Rawalpindi and Islamabad (Pakistan).
Photography and Post Production (Effects) by: Waleed Irfan

PS: If u want to see HD size 1680X1050 Large 300 dpi image please click on any image.*






PRIDE OF TERROR -  I defend the pride's territory and mark the area with my roar to warn intruders who encorach on my turf.... by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




The Last Lion.... Vanishing from the wild by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




Behind the Tiger'z Den .... It's a Creation of Contradictions.. by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




[Snoger] - Eye Of The Tiger! by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




~Epitome of predatory beauty and power~ by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




[SnOger] Last Roar . . . Iconic Predator by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




Silent Hunter - Do you think my roar is louder ? by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




Panthera - Savage Wild Black Leapard.... by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




The DareDevil - in the morning light.... by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




evil eye  - Magnificent Predator by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




icOn Of AfriKa....    Living On The Edge! by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




bird of prey [Steppe Eagle] by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




~Night Fury~  Never Enage me`  Oll`ee by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




Oll`ee ... Silent but deadly! by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




Live Fast.... Face 2 Face by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr


Thanks,


----------



## gsgary (Feb 22, 2011)

How can that be wildlife when they are caged up :x


----------



## fotorix (Feb 22, 2011)

gsgary said:


> How can that be wildlife when they are caged up :x


 
Lion inside cage or outside  predators always called "wildlife" ...


----------



## rub (Feb 22, 2011)

Great shots but the fence just kills them.


----------



## Overread (Feb 22, 2011)

fotorix said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > How can that be wildlife when they are caged up :x
> ...


 
Kind of true in the same way that close up shots of dragonflies and flowers get into macro even though they are far from 1:1 magnification required for true macro work. However once you start working pro you've got to get your terms right and the above are not wildlife images. The animals are certainly not domesticated, but they are also not in a wild setting or environment thus you've not taken wildlife shots you've taken zoo/zoolife/captive shots of rarer animals. 

It's fairly clear in your shots above since there is a fair amount of fence present, but it could easily be misinterpreted or the fence not shown in zoo shots (eg your last shot).


----------



## fotorix (Feb 22, 2011)

Overread said:


> fotorix said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Before fighting over wildlife etc first learn whom called "wild life" 

Lions are not home life or pet animal u can call them wild animal not home animal secondly useless and baseless discussion going on... anyway ... keep going 

thanks,


----------



## Overread (Feb 22, 2011)

Wildlife is a term used to describe animals which are wild and also free to roam - ie they are not within an enclosed caged environment and this is the rough definintion you'll encounter in most places and with most competitions. You can't pass of zoo/captive animals as pure wildlife because its not the case. Heck recently there was this case:
Wildlife photographer of the year stripped of his award | Environment | The Guardian
which shows that such is considered cheating. Yes the wolf is not domesticated nor tame (ok that was kind of tame...) but it is not a free roaming animal in its environment.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 22, 2011)

Really like "silent hunter" and "Oll ee"  caged or wild doesn't matter to me


----------



## gsgary (Feb 22, 2011)

No No No proper wildlife photographer go out get cold and dirty, can spend weeks on end stalking their pray just for one good shot., ayone can go to the zoo and take shots of animals that can hardly move Andy Rouse


----------



## Overread (Feb 22, 2011)

gsgary said:


> No No No proper wildlife photographer go out get cold and dirty, can spend weeks on end stalking their pray just for one good shot.


 
actually the rich ones just use trail cameras and camera traps and let them do all the sitting in the rain  though I can't argue against the whole spending weeks/months just to get the one shot!


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 22, 2011)

This debate has been going on for years, Ethics in wildlife photography | BBC Wildlife Magazine


----------



## kundalini (Feb 22, 2011)

I agree with the consensus, but this may be a matter of colloquialism.


----------



## Overread (Feb 22, 2011)

I fail to see how its a debate - to me its like trying to say studio photography and street photography are the same thing because they both happen to (typically) involve people as the main subject. Zoo/captive is very different in shooting to wildlife - yes similar skills come into play and yes they might well be the same species as your subjects; but they are very different arts to master with each having its own pitfalls and difficulties. 

As I said before its not a criticism on the photos where they were taken, its the label one attaches to them that is important and the main point of my stance.


----------



## Phranquey (Feb 22, 2011)

Overread said:


> I fail to see how its a debate - to me its like trying to say studio photography and street photography are the same thing because they both happen to (typically) involve people as the main subject. Zoo/captive is very different in shooting to wildlife - yes similar skills come into play and yes they might well be the same species as your subjects; but they are very different arts to master with each having its own pitfalls and difficulties.
> 
> As I said before its not a criticism on the photos where they were taken, its the label one attaches to them that is important and the main point of my stance.


 
:thumbup:

Fotorix, I know you probably didn't do this intentionally, but it's a rather touchy subject, especially for the people who do enjoy "Wildlife" photography. You've got some very nice looking shots, but anything that shows captivity, IMO, is out. When I go to a zoo to shoot, my #1 rule is to eliminate any hint of it being in a zoo. Even such, if I post them, I will state they were "canned" shots.... To me, there is no debate whatsoever.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 22, 2011)

I disagree, Wildlife is all non-demesticated animals,plants and organisms, So any picture of a non-domesticated animal should be considered wildlife. Photographers and photography groups will often put their own additional requirements on what they will except as wildlife photography.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domesticated


----------



## gsgary (Feb 23, 2011)

No this is classed as CAPTIVE not wildlife


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 23, 2011)

gsgary said:


> No this is classed as CAPTIVE not wildlife



You are 100% right ,these are pictures of a category of wildlife called captive wildlife


----------



## fotorix (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone here are my new today photography...





Close my eYez - Panthera by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




Black Panther - Spirit of the Hills by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




FEROCIOUS FELINES  &quot;Death to the Prey&quot; by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr




JAWS OF STEEL - Acceleration in It`s Core by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr


----------



## fotorix (Feb 26, 2011)

Overread said:


> I fail to see how its a debate - to me its like trying to say studio photography and street photography are the same thing because they both happen to (typically) involve people as the main subject. Zoo/captive is very different in shooting to wildlife - yes similar skills come into play and yes they might well be the same species as your subjects; but they are very different arts to master with each having its own pitfalls and difficulties.
> 
> As I said before its not a criticism on the photos where they were taken, its the label one attaches to them that is important and the main point of my stance.


 
Its ok but you change the whole thread into totally different debate unfortunately....


----------



## Overread (Feb 26, 2011)

You need to retitle the first cheetah shot in this second set - its not ferocious its laughing  
Have to say I prefer your second set - you've stepped back a little (esp from the heavy vignetting) and its working well. First panther shot in this second series works really well also!


----------



## loopy (Feb 26, 2011)

You've got some good shots, some of the post processing wasn't my style but I especially like Oll`ee and the laughing cheetah.

To people getting all bent out of shape about the definition of wildlife photography - that isn't what this thread is about!  So if you want to continue to debate about the ethics and issues surrounding wildlife photography then start a new thread.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 26, 2011)

I opened this thread expect "pro" wildlife photography.
 These are zoo shots.


----------



## fotorix (Feb 26, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> I opened this thread expect "pro" wildlife photography.
> These are zoo shots.


 
I am Inside the Leopard Cheetah Cage and ook these shots.. !


----------



## fotorix (Feb 27, 2011)

A Formidable Hunter - Muscle Bound Eater by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr


just sharpness increase bit.. no post production just add Caption


----------



## Overread (Feb 27, 2011)

fotorix said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > I opened this thread expect "pro" wildlife photography.
> ...


 
It's still a zoo shot  though now I'm darn jealous!  

Also I'm liking this new turn toward more minimal processing of the shots overall. Not that I'm against a more heavy edit, but I can see a shift away from trying to cover the bars/cage elements of the early shots with heavy editing - to these newer shots where you've relied more upon the shot at the time to get the impact.


----------



## fotorix (Feb 27, 2011)

Goochi  -  Peek Into My Soul!   The most Aggression Cat &quot;Panther&quot; by FotOrix Studio, on Flickr


----------



## Overread (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice - I'd go in and selectivly sharpen around the eye to really bring out the details - you've razor thin depth around the eye so pulling a bit more sharpness will help focus the viewer on the eye and not as easily see the softer parts surrounding (not saying they are bad, far from it, but the more the eye holds the gaze the better). 
I'm also not sure if the middle placement of the eye works - maybe try experimenting with cropping some off the top of the shot to raise the eye up in the frame a little


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 27, 2011)

really like "formidable Hunter"  great wildlife capture


----------

